# Children Sing for Dear Leader



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

Children of the intelligentsia sing for Dear Leader:






Watch it now before it disappears.


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

That is more than a little bit nauseating. I feel sorry for those kids.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

So the voices of children raised in song on a hopeful if topical political theme inspires you to compare this and Senator Obama to North Korea and its dictatorial mass-murdering, high-coiffed and possibly dead cult-figure of a leader? You have a most interesting set of associations! :icon_smile:


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*Obama slightly less awful than McCain, but still*

Pfft, these kids can't vote, they'll just be paying off Bush's spending when they grow up.
I object to shmaltzy exploitation of children regardless of the cause.
Oddly, only retirees sing the praises of McCain.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I've just got to ask, are we electing a cult leader or a President? That damn video, at worst, smacks of child abuse and at best,brain washing!


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

I made it about 25 seconds before the uncontrollable votiming set in. Yikes! Schmaltzy, cheesy, sickening...I am having a hard time coming up with enough words to describe how bad that is.

I wonder what the McCain campaign will come up with to counter...possibly something from The Osmonds, Paul Anka or Andy Williams?


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

These kids are f'ing nobodies in the world of politics, where are the kids that G.W. read "My Pet Goat" to on 9/11 when you need them??? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## obiwan (Feb 2, 2007)

More Kool Aid for the children!


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

Reminds me of what my father and father in law fought against and my uncle died to stop:


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> I've just got to ask, are we electing a cult leader or a President? That damn video, at worst, smacks of child abuse and at best,brain washing!


The 30th anniversary of the Great Jonestown Kool Aid party is in November. It reminds me of The People's Temple.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

Liberty Ship said:


> Reminds me of what my father and father in law fought against and my uncle died to stop:


Congratulations! You get the Hitler Prize for this thread, also known as the BUHBA, with an extra point for creativity in letting YouTube be the actual bearer of evil past.


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

Quay said:


> Congratulations! You get the Hitler Prize for this thread, also known as the BUHBA, with an extra point for creativity in letting YouTube be the actual bearer of evil past.


Thanks! Actually Hitler wasn't my first search, it just generated the video most on point. Before Hitler, I searched Stalin, Mao, Idi Amin, Castro, and Mugabe. But I liked the one I posted because it had subtitles and stuff. It's not like the tactic of manipulating children and associating them with the Dictator is new to propaganda, it's just that people forget it. It looks like the outbreak of "Barakapellas" is spreading throughout the country as Liberal parents front their children for the cause.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

TMMKC said:


> I wonder what the McCain campaign will come up with to counter...possibly something from The Osmonds, Paul Anka or Andy Williams?


They already did it: remember Palin's adorable family, her Downs Syndrome baby, and the upcoming shotgun wedding?


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

Pressing children into service as political propaganda is, as another poster put it, nauseating. 

It's one thing having your own children up on stage during a convention. It's a bit hack, but somewhat expected. Putting together a choir singing about how awesome a candidate is, is downright creepy. It ranks up there with beauty pageants for children and too-aggressive little league games.


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

The subliminal messages in this one are kind of creepy, too. The answer to prayer is Barack Obama (the Savior).






You have to admit, they're taking propaganda to a level never before seen in this country.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Here's a "progressive" take I'm sure Jack would like:



> The zealous though lawful exercise of the right to engage in propagandizing the community, whether in religious, political or other matters, may and at times does create situations difficult enough for adults to cope with and wholly inappropriate for children, especially of tender years, to face. Other harmful possibilities could be stated, of emotional excitement and psychological or physical injury. Parents may be free to become martyrs themselves. But it does not follow they are free, in identical circumstances, to make martyrs of their children before they have reached the age of full and legal discretion when they can make that choice for themselves.


The sky is falling!


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

Beresford said:


> ...You have to admit, they're taking propaganda to a level never before seen in this country.


A level of propaganda never before seen? Oh not at all, not even close! You must be exaggerating. Have you ever seen the World War II movies, posters and propaganda put out by every media and movie outlet? And I'm not just talking about the increasingly hard to find old Bugs Bunny cartoons which show the Germans as drooling gorillas and the Japanese as bucked-toothed, squinting savages. And this doesn't even touch upon the print campaigns.

This milquetoast movie of children singing (which no one would have noticed here had you not posted it, which is ironic enough) is hardly a spark in the fires of propaganda that have swept up this country.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

jackmccullough said:


> They already did it: remember Palin's adorable family, her Downs Syndrome baby, and the upcoming shotgun wedding?


Wait, did I miss them all _singing_? Did Pat Boone get them all in harmony? Drat! Shouldn't have had the volume on mute. That'd have been something to hear!


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

There is a strange and quite creepy undertone to what is happening with Obama. He is becoming a cult personality and there are many unfortunate parallels to this in history. 

Here in Chicago, Obama central, Obama pins and t-shirts are the hottest fashion accessories. I even see knock off t-shirts being sold by vendors on the street. The t-shirts usually have a big picture of Obama with afrocentric symbols in the background. I've even seen those with a picture of Obama, MLK and Malcolm X. These are especially intriguing because they remind me of the signs carried during rallies in the middle east with pictures of OBL, next to the leader of Hezbollah or Hamas.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Liberty Ship said:


> Reminds me of what my father and father in law fought against and my uncle died to stop:


Whoever thought Hitler was a savior should be shot.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

jackmccullough said:


> They already did it: remember Palin's adorable family, her Downs Syndrome baby, and the upcoming shotgun wedding?


Candidates on both sides have the family up on stage during a convention, it's just part of the process. It was especially important for Sarah Palin because a), her candidacy was not expected so people did not know much about her and her family and b), it advanced her hockey mom "cred" which is definitely meant to be part of her appeal to voters.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

TMMKC said:


> ...I wonder what the McCain campaign will come up with to counter...possibly something from The Osmonds, Paul Anka or Andy Williams?


Threatening us with Andy Williams, Huh! You are one sick and twisted puppy, TMMKC, but, you'll never break us!


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

eagle2250 said:


> Threatening us with Andy Williams, Huh! You are one sick and twisted puppy, TMMKC, but, you'll never break us!


:biggrin2:


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

TMMKC said:


> I wonder what the McCain campaign will come up with to counter...possibly something from *The Osmonds*, Paul Anka or Andy Williams?


I wouldn't mind Marie...


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

KenR said:


> I wouldn't mind Marie...


She and Donny are now headlining at The Flamingo in Vegas (which I find oddly baroque if you consider their religious beliefs). In fact, the "Strip Side" of the hotel is swathed in a massive picture of them.

Ever since she did got back into shape, she's getting danerougly close to Cougar/MILF terrain.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

TMMKC said:


> She and Donny are now headlining at The Flamingo in Vegas (which I find oddly baroque if you consider their religious beliefs). *In fact, the "Strip Side" of the hotel is swathed in a massive picture of them*.
> 
> Ever since she did got back into shape, she's getting danerougly close to Cougar/MILF terrain.


Maybe she'll get confused and wind up on the wrong stage. :icon_smile:


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

This is definitely creepy, as is the whole "The One" phenom. But in fairness I just don't think that this disturbing cult of personality phenom can be laid at Obama's doorstep. It is not his (His?) fault that lots of people who lean left are looking for a Savior type figure, etc. In fact, he is probably discomforted by it, but passively exploits it to political advantage as would any politician, right or left. 

The bottom line is that this phenomenon says more about certain liberal/left leaning elements than it does about Obama.


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 14, 2005)

Quay said:


> A level of propaganda never before seen? Oh not at all, not even close! You must be exaggerating. Have you ever seen the World War II movies, posters and propaganda put out by every media and movie outlet? And I'm not just talking about the increasingly hard to find old Bugs Bunny cartoons which show the Germans as drooling gorillas and the Japanese as bucked-toothed, squinting savages. And this doesn't even touch upon the print campaigns.
> 
> This milquetoast movie of children singing (which no one would have noticed here had you not posted it, which is ironic enough) is hardly a spark in the fires of propaganda that have swept up this country.


Don't forget the Swift Boat propaganda/BS, the tales (lies?) about weapons of mass destruction absolutly being in in Iraq. One of the more "fun" ones right now is the not so subtle "un-official" references to Obama as a Muslim going around the net right now. The disingenuous CR_P about lipstick on a pig that was screamed by the republicans is also a type of propaganda. These kids singing aint nothing compared to the distortions, falsehoods, and outright lies being bandied about by the McCain campaign. (Alright, I'll admit the Obama campaign has its share of this studff going on too, but not as much).


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 14, 2005)

KenR said:


> I wouldn't mind Marie...


I'm very worried about you. you might want to consider checking yourself into some sort of treatment.


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

KenR said:


> I wouldn't mind Marie...





MichaelS said:


> I'm very worried about you. you might want to consider checking yourself into some sort of treatment.


Thoughts?


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

fenway said:


> Thoughts?


Just pleasant ones.


----------



## obiwan (Feb 2, 2007)

fenway said:


> Thoughts?


Naughty ones :devil:


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Everyone here is soooo predictable. 

I mean, this video is, at the very least, exceedingly weird. The fact that those here to the left cannot simply admit this is a weird, rather creepy video, lose all credibility. The fact people need to start with the tu quequos is sad. It's a freakin' space cadet video. Just deal with it.

We can start a whole new thread on the freak show Sarah Palin is putting on, and offer some credible criticism there, such as that she has appeared very weak in the Couric interviews. I'm sure all the lefties would be happy to agree with that, and so would I, as this is factual.

What is also factual, is that this video is loony.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Wayfarer said:


> We can start a whole new thread on the freak show Sarah Palin is putting on....


And freaky it is. Frankly I am surprised some enterprising, far-right type hasn't started printing "God Bless Trig and Bristol" tee shirts. The veep debate tomorrow night is going to be painful. Thank God I'll have some baseball to watch!

Good too see you back on the fora, Wayfarer.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

TMMKC said:


> Good too see you back on the fora, Wayfarer.


Thanks TMMKC. I predict my participation will be light and random though. Really, it depresses me to see the level of partisanship that I do here. I mean, you will not get excommunicated from the Church of the Obama if you admit this is a freaky video. But we have so many folks defending this! If Palin should go down in flames, I hope those to the right of the aisle can do a better showing and man up that she failed.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Wayfarer said:


> Thanks TMMKC. I predict my participation will be light and random though. Really, it depresses me to see the level of partisanship that I do here. I mean, you will not get excommunicated from the Church of the Obama if you admit this is a freaky video. But we have so many folks defending this! If Palin should go down in flames, I hope those to the right of the aisle can do a better showing and man up that she failed.


Both sides are drinking their own flavors of Kool Aid, methinks. Don't be a total stranger...I enjoy your POV.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

The OP video was supposedly produced by someone at one of the three major networks (NBC?). Not Leni Riefenstahl.

Heads up: Ifill's book


----------



## hurling frootmig (Sep 18, 2008)

Wayfarer said:


> Everyone here is soooo predictable.
> 
> I mean, this video is, at the very least, exceedingly weird. The fact that those here to the left cannot simply admit this is a weird, rather creepy video, lose all credibility. The fact people need to start with the tu quequos is sad. It's a freakin' space cadet video. Just deal with it.
> 
> ...


I agree it's over the top. I've seen a lot of over the top stuff from people when it comes to politics. If you want to see freaky just look at what some people wear to the conventions! 

I also agree with you on your assessment of Palin. She's making Quayle look like a genius. I have a funny Quayle story that I'll share at some point.


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 14, 2005)

Wayfarer said:


> Thanks TMMKC. I predict my participation will be light and random though. Really, it depresses me to see the level of partisanship that I do here. I mean, you will not get excommunicated from the Church of the Obama if you admit this is a freaky video. But we have so many folks defending this! If Palin should go down in flames, I hope those to the right of the aisle can do a better showing and man up that she failed.


Freaky, bizarre and strange, and very wierd. Was Hunter S. Thompson right after all?

I am really looking forward to the debate tomorrow as both parties have the potential to be lots of fun. But the all important question is: Who is going to play Biden on the Sat Night Live rerun?


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

fenway said:


> Thoughts?


Is that Marie or a Vice Presidential candidate without her glasses? This whole thread is getting too confusing for me.
:devil:


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

TMMKC said:


> Both sides are drinking their own flavors of Kool Aid, methinks. Don't be a total stranger...I enjoy your POV.


Actually, I disagree. Most people I know who are voting for McCain are doing so in spite of the fact that they have disagreements with him, don't think he is the perfect candidate, might have wanted someone else, etc. Our support of McCain is a rational decision based on informed analysis. The Obama followers, however, are classic cultists.

https://thepetuniapolitikposts.blogspot.com/2008/10/manson-children-and-obama.html


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Beresford said:


> Is that Marie or a Vice Presidential candidate without her glasses? This whole thread is getting too confusing for me.
> :devil:


She doesn't look quite like Sarah Palin.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Liberty Ship said:


> The Obama followers, however, are classic cultists.


Oh, I'm sure their legions are many. You've brough up an interesting point, though. I have spoken with many of a Democrat friends about their support for Obama. To my surprise, more than a few of them aren't thrilled with Obama, think he's arrogant, admit he needs more experience, and now concede that Hillary might have been a better choice. They're backing him only for the fact that he's NOT a Republican.

I'll respectfully disagree with your suggestion that there aren't cultists in the GOP. The far-right, religious crowd is idolizing Palin IMO...just as the cynical intellectuals idolize Obama.


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

TMMKC said:


> I'll respectfully disagree with your suggestion that there aren't cultists in the GOP. The far-right, religious crowd is idolizing Palin IMO...just as the cynical intellectuals idolize Obama.


Ok. I forgot about the religious crowd. Among the far-right circles I travel, I don't mix much with them. And the support she has amongst shooters and hunters doesn't exactly amount to idolization. But I don't really know how the religious types are relating to her. But what I am seeing from my perspective is that the right, the republicans if you wish to call them that, are pursuing a kingdom of ideas and voting for admittedly imperfect symbols while it seems to me that the great majority of the left is entangled in a personality cult and worshiping an empty suit. And the scary thing is that it seems to be that very emptiness that they embrace -- he is what each wants him to be. Reminds me of Mr. Dark in Ray Bradburry's, "Something Wicked This Way Comes."


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

TMMKC said:


> I'll respectfully disagree with your suggestion that there aren't cultists in the GOP. The far-right, religious crowd is idolizing Palin IMO...just as the cynical intellectuals idolize Obama.


This kind of Clintonesque triangulation just doesn't wash. I know many folks who comfortably see themselves as part of the "religious right." They are excited about Palin because they finally see someone that they believe and hope shares many of their views. That's it. They do not see her as The Answer, The Savior, or The One. They don't think she will change America, let alone the world. The notion that significant elements of the religious right somehow idolize Palin in the way that significant elements of the left idolize The One can only be believed by those who have zero intersection with the religious right.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Liberty Ship said:


> ...it seems to me that the great majority of the left is entangled in a personality cult and worshiping an empty suit. And the scary thing is that it seems to be that very emptiness that they embrace -- he is what each wants him to be.


I've used that term myself to describe the senator from Illinois. "Self-aggrandizing" comes to mind too....


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, clearly the rigorous academic training in reason and logic offered at Smith College in no way inoculates their young ladies against Mr. Dark's mesmerizing spell:

"I've officially been saved, and soon, whether they like it or not, the rest of the country will be too. I will follow him, all the way to the White House, and I'll be standing there in our nation's capital in January 2009, when Barack Obama is inaugurated as the 44th president of the United States of America. In the name of Obama, Amen."

https://media.www.smithsophian.com/...bama.As.My.Personal.Jesus-3440311-page2.shtml

Now, it's starting to remind me of the nuns at Loudun.


----------



## hurling frootmig (Sep 18, 2008)

Liberty Ship said:


> Ok. I forgot about the religious crowd. Among the far-right circles I travel, I don't mix much with them. And the support she has amongst shooters and hunters doesn't exactly amount to idolization. But I don't really know how the religious types are relating to her. But what I am seeing from my perspective is that the right, the republicans if you wish to call them that, are pursuing a kingdom of ideas and voting for admittedly imperfect symbols while it seems to me that the great majority of the left is entangled in a personality cult and worshiping an empty suit. And the scary thing is that it seems to be that very emptiness that they embrace -- he is what each wants him to be. Reminds me of Mr. Dark in Ray Bradburry's, "Something Wicked This Way Comes."


It also reminds me that I made a similar argument about Ronald Reagan in the 1980's. I recall a great story about Reagan being given the wrong 3x5 cards in a meeting and people having no idea what he was talking about.

To some degree a President should evoke strong allegiance from his party. If he doesn't then he probably wasn't very good. As much as I disagreed with the policies of Reagan I will freely admit that he was effective for his party at the time.


----------



## thunderw21 (Sep 21, 2008)

TMMKC said:


> I'll respectfully disagree with your suggestion that there aren't cultists in the GOP. The far-right, religious crowd is idolizing Palin IMO...just as the cynical intellectuals idolize Obama.


I think the reason the right likes Palin so much (I wouldn't call it idolizing since we don't see children singing about her or people fainting in her presence) is because she makes the left so crazy.

The Obama campaign did nothing but attack and try to dig up dirt on Palin for several weeks after she was picked by McCain. It set them back. The far-left would say just about anything to try to count her out (and they are still attacking her even though she's only a VP candidate). If the Obama campaign had spent those weeks constructively rather than attacking a VP candidate maybe they would be doing better than they are right now.


----------



## thunderw21 (Sep 21, 2008)

The Obama Youth


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

thunderw21 said:


> The Obama Youth


Very disturbing. All I can say is, "Steady, men, steady....."


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Man, all this talk about Obama is getting out of hand.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Liberty Ship said:


> Very disturbing. All I can say is, "Steady, men, steady....."


Explain, please.

Are you saying that the image of English colonial soldiers mowing down an African army should be a model for the proper response to Obama and his supporters? Because that's sure what it looks like.


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

jackmccullough said:


> Explain, please.
> 
> Are you saying that the image of English colonial soldiers mowing down an African army should be a model for the proper response to Obama and his supporters? Because that's sure what it looks like.


No, lad, it's just that have a very good bass section, but no top tenors, that's for sure.


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

Liberty Ship said:


> Very disturbing. All I can say is, "Steady, men, steady....."


They couldn't make a movie like that today.


----------



## thunderw21 (Sep 21, 2008)

*Welcome to a brave new world, may I take your freedoms?*

Send your kid to Camp Obama today and they'll learn pre-election agitation tactics! But wait, there's more! They'll be told to be "absolutely ruthless" and to "get in their faces" when confronting those against Obama! Sign up today!

----------------------------------------------

Welcome To Camp Obama
By INVESTOR'S BUSINESS DAILY | Posted Friday, October 03, 2008 4:20 PM PT

Election '08: Voters coast-to-coast are receiving e-mails from the Obama campaign encouraging them to sign up to learn pre-election agitation tactics at "Camp Obama." Red kerchiefs, anyone?

When readers first alerted us to the camps, we thought it might be another hoax that migrated into inboxes. But it's for real.

The unsolicited pitch goes like this: "Camp Obama attendees will receive real world organizing experience that will have a direct impact on this election. Graduates of Camp Obama will go on to become Deputy Field Organizers who will lead this campaign to victory in crucial battleground states around the country."

The letter continues, "By participating in Camp Obama you'll get the kind of experience that Barack got as a community organizer on the South Side of Chicago, where he learned that real change happens from the bottom up."

While the letter neglects to identify the source of that "experience," a slide on a camp blog linked to the Obama Web site offers a clue. Underneath a "Welcome to Camp Obama" banner, a trainer at Obama headquarters in Chicago is seen speaking next to a wipe board with the words "Saul Alinsky" scrawled across it.

Alinsky is the late Chicago socialist and street agitator who is considered the father of community organizing.

Another slide of a camp trainer identified as Mike Kruglik is equally telling. Kruglik happens to be the Alinsky disciple who first taught Obama hardball organizing tactics on the South Side. He was Obama's boss in the '80s. Kruglik now works for the Chicago-based Gamaliel Foundation, which trains and deploys radicals across the country.

Kruglik once declared Obama "the undisputed master of agitation," according to David Freddoso, author of the best-seller "The Case Against Barack Obama."

Obama learned well from the master agitator. Alinsky taught future radicals that bad things are often done for the right reasons, love without power is sentimental mush, power must be taken, and all change comes about as a result of threat and pressure.

Obama calls his Alinskyite experience "the best education I ever had."

Now he's passing it on to his groupies. He recently told supporters in Nevada, a state that will be hotly contested, to sharpen their elbows in the final lap of the race. Confront Republicans, he said, and "get in their faces."

"Be absolutely ruthless," adds Camp Obama director Jocelyn Woodards, who leads the intensive two-day training course for campers in Chicago.

In the Alinsky model, organizing is code for agitating. For revolution. He had no patience for liberals who merely talked of change.

"Liberals protest," he wrote in "Rules for Radicals," while "radicals rebel." Liberals become "indignant," while "radicals become fighting mad and go into action."

"Liberals give and take oral arguments," Alinsky added. "Radicals give and take the hard, dirty, bitter way of life."

Alinsky's paragon of radicalism was Satan, to whom he dedicated the first edition of "Rules": "Lest we forget at least an over-the-shoulder acknowledgment to the very first radical known to man who rebelled against the establishment and did it so effectively that he at least won his own kingdom - Lucifer."

Dirty street fighting is at the heart of Obama's organizing. While he stands above the fray, his minions at ACORN are threatening, intimidating, confronting and even committing voter fraud. This is Alinsky's end-justifies-means morality in action. Whatever it takes to win the revolution.

Obama needs more agitators, so he's set up these camps to train them.

ACORN has the minority communities covered, while the camps are churning out mostly coed organizers. The Chicago program has already trained some 2,000 agitators to go back to their college campuses and reproduce more Obama clones.

No campaign has been successful at mobilizing students to vote en masse. But Obama hired the founder of MTV's Rock the Vote to organize students and train them to use Alinsky tactics on campuses in battleground states.

They have been training these students since the primaries. They in turn are registering fellow students in droves to vote, while creating massive phone banks to help get out the vote on Election Day. Meanwhile, ACORN is registering thousands of minorities to vote in key states.

Such potential new voters don't show up in the national polls of "likely voters," which show a relatively tight race, because they've never voted and don't show on past rolls.

If they turn out at the polls on Nov. 4, it could translate into a landslide for Obama.

If he can garner better than 50% of the popular vote, he can claim a mandate for his radical agenda.

What's more, all these first-time minority and student voters wouldn't vote for just Obama. They'd also more than likely vote down-ballot for other Democrats, padding their majorities in Congress.

If Democrats score supermajorities, filibuster-proofing the Senate, Obama could get most of his agenda rammed through in the first 100 days, surely in the first two years, before Americans could get a chance to check Democrat power in the midterm election of 2010.

How much damage could they do? Well, look at how much damage the Clintonistas did. We're now seeing the financial fruits of their social experiment to apply affirmative action to the lending business. Obama plans to conduct a far more radical social experiment.

Few during this long campaign have wanted to talk about Obama's days as a community organizer or his ties to radicals, because they didn't want to raise the S word. Well, guess what? The avoidance has given him license to apply his organizing skills on a mass scale.

It made the difference in the primaries when he beat the Clinton machine, and it may now make the difference in the general election.

Not calling attention to Alinsky and the other socialists behind the Obama movement has even allowed creation of camps to indoctrinate American youth.

If John McCain hopes to win, he'll have to act as ruthlessly as Obama's campers.

He can start by exposing for voters the socialist underpinnings of community organizing.

-------------------------------------------

And here's a piece written by someone who attended this 'camp':

https://www.lynettelong.com/caucusfraud/camp_obama/


----------

